# Worst decoy ever



## Benbibler (Nov 19, 2011)

Expedite makes a hard plastic rabbit decoy that is Attached to a plastic base by springs. It has a random motion powered by a battery powered motor. When it actually does move the springs squeak in a man-made knocking noise. Do not buy!


----------



## cbaxp (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought one a couple of years ago. I took it out of the box turned it on then I turned it off, put it back in the box. Took it back to the store and got my $ back.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good name for it would be the "back attack"


----------

